# resting time



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Hypothetical question;

You recieve a nice selection of CC's you have always wanted to try and they have been travelling a while from a long way.

Your glasstop humi makes it impossible to avoid seeing them everytime you enter your office.

How long realistically must a person wait? I am fully aware that a few years rest will bring out the best, but that's not realistic in my case.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

put them in the humi for 48 hours, then you can smoke one. I am crazy so ill smoke it as soon as it gets here. If they are from 2006 they are smokable now you need not worry, just let the rest for 24-48 hours


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Personally, ANY cigar I get shipped to me gets 2 weeks minimum in the humi before I try one.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

smoke one now.. trust me it will take the edge off..


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I personally have NO willpower what so ever.
:hn
So, I'd try one off the truck.

After that ... I might give it a few days ... a week .... depends on how that first one goes down.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

It all depends on the condition they are in now which is hard to tell just by looking at them, but the time in transit with whatever humidity and temperature changes were present can help make the decision easier about how long to rest them. 

If you're not aging them, then they may be OK right now. However, if you think they had a rough journey, you may consider letting them rest in your humidor so that they reach some equilibrium. 'hova' mentioned 48 hours, but I would tend to let them rest for a month or so, just to be sure.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

There are no risks about smoking it immediately. Not like its going to blow up and take your head with it. Lifes too short, if you want to smoke it, smoke it. 
And if you humidity might be a little high or low, deal with that too.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

I like to try one OFT when I get a new box in. I expect them to not be at full potential, but it really gives you an idea of how well they are going to smoke within a month of settling in. I'll then smoke one in about a month or so. Then another every few months or so.

If they are strictly for aging .... put them away and forget about them(or at least try)!:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I usually give them at least a week or two to try. 

I then try one, if its not that good away it goes for another 30 days.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

hova45 said:


> put them in the humi for 48 hours, then you can smoke one. I am crazy so ill smoke it as soon as it gets here. If they are from 2006 they are smokable now you need not worry, just let the rest for 24-48 hours





Scimmia said:


> Personally, ANY cigar I get shipped to me gets 2 weeks minimum in the humi before I try one.


Personally, I like a week. Longer certainly is better. But I don't think 24-48 hours is enough to re-acclimate. My :2

Also, I think many interpret OTT differently. For me, after a weeks rest, smoking one is OTT. For others, it's before they let go of the box after opening.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

havana_lover said:


> smoke one now.. trust me it will take the edge off..


:tpd:

Smoke one as soon as you want and let it's brothers rest for a couple of days.

Hell, you could even cut it in half, if it's a larger stick, and enjoy it twice during two different times of day.

If you do this, you'll get that immediate satisfaction of smoking one and the remaining ones can rest for a while. Actually, doing this will let you know for next time whether or not the 2 day rest times does any noticeable improvement.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

No1der said:


> Hell, you could even cut it in half, if it's a larger stick, and enjoy it twice during two different times of day.


Please tell me you are joking.


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

I like to let them rest for at least a week !


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I really prefer not to touch a cigar until it's been sitting for a few weeks, preferably a month. Oftentimes, curiosity gets the better of me, and on those occasions, I'm typically disappointed because I know, after smoking it, that it will taste better in a few more weeks.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Please tell me you are joking.


My uncle does that, I have done it with larger sticks before it doesnt affect the smoke.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

As a rule of thumb I like to let them rest for 30 days. If you freeze your cigars (I don't) 30 days is a good number as well. kill 2 birds...


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

hova45 said:


> My uncle does that, I have done it with larger sticks before it doesnt affect the smoke.


I disagree. Larger cigars are blended to be a longer smoke and, as such, have certain characteristics in the second half of the smoke. Cutting it in half, you lose what the blender/roller created. Also, by doing so, you risk the cigar unravelling.

Cut them if you must but I don't think you will find many here who do so.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I wait to activate my CC never tried resting it though.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

pnoon said:


> I disagree. Larger cigars are blended to be a longer smoke and, as such, have certain characteristics in the second half of the smoke. Cutting it in half, you lose what the blender/roller created. Also, by doing so, you risk the cigar unravelling.
> 
> Cut them if you must but I don't think you will find many here who do so.


i think it is more of a preference also my uncle's brother in laws they all do the same no if you smoke a whole one and you smoke half the flavors are there thy just are a bit more subtle. what I do now is since I am pressed for time I tend to buy the smaller vitolas. I buy some big ones but I save those for a herf or when I have all the time in the world and I can smoke in doors.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

If I dont have the time then I smoke a smaller cigar, when there is time I enjoy the bigger one.. 

that is why I have different sizes and RG in my humi..


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

croatan said:


> I really prefer not to touch a cigar until it's been sitting for a few weeks, preferably a month. Oftentimes, curiosity gets the better of me, and on those occasions, I'm typically disappointed because I know, after smoking it, that it will taste better in a few more weeks.


If it is one I've had before than I'll wait *at least* a month before smoking it.
In the case where its a new (to me cigar) then I might try one the same day as I receive it.

Acclimation generally takes 1-3 months IMHO, I've done a little experiment on several occasions that applies equally whether the smokes are brand new or have some age on them.

What I did was try one ROTT, then continue trying one every couple of weeks until the improvement curve smoothed out.

The cigars showed substantial improvement for 60-90 days and then plateaued.

What does this mean to me?

For cigars that have 5-6 years of age or more:
Likely good and ready to enjoy after a few months @ my preferred conditions although add'l *aging* measured in years might certainly help.

For cigars that are just a couple of years (or months) old the initial acclimation still applies but (sick periods notwithstanding) they won't really begin to reach their potential for several years.

As always take this w/ a grain of salt- YMMV and I'm still learning new things every day.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

A few weeks at 60-65%RH will do it.


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

floydpink said:


> Your glasstop humi makes it impossible to avoid seeing them everytime you enter your office.


Solution: get another humidor. Or coolerdor. Or some way of storing it such that you can't see it.

Benefits:
1. You can let it rest longer
2. After smoking the first one, you won't want another one everytime you walk in your office, because you won't see it.
3. You have more room for more cigars!

Me - [pointing] "Hey, what's that over there?"
You - [turning and looking] "What's what? I don't see anything."
Me - [shoves you down the slope]
You - "Whhhhheeeeeeeeeaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!"


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm with j6 on this one ... to a T.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

surprised by all the "right now" type comments.
most vendors ship the cigars a little on the damp side of smokeable.
if i smoked cigars, and i had a shipment come in from a long distance, it would sit for at least 1 month before i would smoke them, and preferrably 2 months to climatize properly to the right smoking RH. it takes time, not measured in hours, for a cigar to recoup from a long journey where it started off being too moist, then probaby too cold in a plane, then too hot in a post office, then too (whatever) on the front porch for a few hours.
but that's just me, they're your cigars.. if you can't wait, why bother with lifting the lid of your humi, smoke a couple immediately. :tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

IHT said:


> surprised by all the "right now" type comments.
> most vendors ship the cigars a little on the damp side of smokeable.
> if i smoked cigars, and i had a shipment come in from a long distance, it would sit for at least 1 month before i would smoke them, and preferrably 2 months to climatize properly to the right smoking RH. it takes time, not measured in hours, for a cigar to recoup from a long journey where it started off being too moist, then probaby too cold in a plane, then too hot in a post office, then too (whatever) on the front porch for a few hours.
> but that's just me, they're your cigars.. if you can't wait, why bother with lifting the lid of your humi, smoke a couple immediately. :tu


:tpd:

Pretty much what Greg said. Unless you use a vendor that ships overnight or next day then I recommend at least 30 days.


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

it's sorta like a kid in the candy store syndrome...just gotta try one NOW!!!!!!


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

rusty pittis said:


> it's sorta like a kid in the candy store syndrome...just gotta try one NOW!!!!!!


After a few plugged draws or whiffs of ammonia, you may end up changing your mind


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Usually for me it's a few days until whenever. Rarely will I smoke anything fresh OTT. It IS worth waiting for if the willpower and mindset are there. I've only purchased one box of cigars through the mail, and mostly it's 5's or etc. from the B&M or from the Jungle, but I still don't immediately smoke them if I can help it. :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> surprised by all the "right now" type comments.
> most vendors ship the cigars a little on the damp side of smokeable.
> if i smoked cigars, and i had a shipment come in from a long distance, it would sit for at least 1 month before i would smoke them, and preferrably 2 months to climatize properly to the right smoking RH. it takes time, not measured in hours, for a cigar to recoup from a long journey where it started off being too moist, then probaby too cold in a plane, then too hot in a post office, then too (whatever) on the front porch for a few hours.
> but that's just me, they're your cigars.. if you can't wait, why bother with lifting the lid of your humi, smoke a couple immediately. :tu


I try to adhere to this method, but fail miserably. :hn


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

IHT said:


> surprised by all the "right now" type comments.
> most vendors ship the cigars a little on the damp side of smokeable.
> if i smoked cigars, and i had a shipment come in from a long distance, it would sit for at least 1 month before i would smoke them, and preferrably 2 months to climatize properly to the right smoking RH. it takes time, not measured in hours, for a cigar to recoup from a long journey where it started off being too moist, then probaby too cold in a plane, then too hot in a post office, then too (whatever) on the front porch for a few hours.
> but that's just me, they're your cigars.. if you can't wait, why bother with lifting the lid of your humi, smoke a couple immediately. :tu


I know this is 100% right. Nevertheless, many of the cigars I'm smoking now are new to me. Unless it's a cigar that I'm familiar with, I just can't seem to resist the temptation to smoke one literally right OTT. My rationalization ... and I know it's only a rationalization ... is that it will give me a baseline to compare when I smoke another one a few weeks down the road. Lack of willpower is my problem.

For aged cigars, the best results seem to be after they have been in the humi a minimum of 60-90 days and 6 months is even better.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

im with Greg and XXX most cigars are shipped a lil on the wet side so they dont dry out during shipping... 

I usally wait 3-4 weeks before trying one one...


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

As long as I can hold off for...
which is usually around 2-3 days.
:tu


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

after the trials and tribulations of my dark little beauties trip from, potentially, the other side of the world, i think they deserve a month's rest before having their feet put to the fire. don't they at least deserve that little bit of consideration?

:tu


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

It is a 30-60 day minimum for me....I have the occaisional breakdown but I would say that is very rare. I spend too much money on these damn things not to smoke them at their optimum conditions....not saying they have to be 15 years old but it certainly takes a while for a box of cigars to acclimate to my storage conditions if they arrive wet. Just think about a cab, little airflow is getting in there to begin with, if they show up at 72%, I think it would take much longer than 30 days to get down to 65% if kept in that closed cab.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

jgros brings up an interesting point: You could throw a small hygrometer in the box and test the humidity in the immediate proximity of the cigars, and thus probably a closer reading of the humidity of the cigars than the reading of the hygrometer in the humidor. Then compare it to a box of cigars that you have in your humidor. 

On a related subject: I found that on the inside of the boxes of cigars in my humidor the humidity registered a few points lower than the ambient humidity of the humidor, e.g., 62 (humidor) 59 (inside the box).


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> jgros brings up an interesting point: You could throw a small hygrometer in the box and test the humidity in the immediate proximity of the cigars, and thus probably a closer reading of the humidity of the cigars than the reading of the hygrometer in the humidor. Then compare it to a box of cigars that you have in your humidor.
> 
> On a related subject: I found that on the inside of the boxes of cigars in my humidor the humidity registered a few points lower than the ambient humidity of the humidor, e.g., 62 (humidor) 59 (inside the box).


Maybe need a new thread for this but....

That is an interesting point re humidity inside the box. Most of the hygros we get have small vents to read the humidity...would you think that there would be any issue with the readings inside such a small environment (ie is the hygro getting enough airflow to get a proper reading)?


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Good point--I don't know the answer.

However, I think most of the hygrometer calibration methods are performed in a fairly small, sealed environment, so maybe it's OK to get accurate readings in boxes, which are small spaces but have some airflow.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

jgros001 said:


> ...not saying they have to be 15 years old but it certainly takes a while for a box of cigars to acclimate to my storage conditions if they arrive wet. Just think about a cab, little airflow is getting in there to begin with, if they show up at 72%, I think it would take much longer than 30 days to get down to 65% if kept in that closed cab.


zemekone and I were talking about this a few nights back at the shore herf.
what better way to find out what your cigars are actually resting in than putting the hygrometer (hopefully wireless) into the actual box to get the best reading?
i know that's more of a storage issue on how to know if your cigars are resting at the proper RH/Temps...


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

If I know my source and I know how the cigars are stored, I will smoke one a couple of days after I receive them. Of course most of the cigars I buy are 6-10 years old so I don't worry about the ammonia. The new stuff, they stay in the humidor til eternity.


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

cigarflip said:


> Of course most of the cigars I buy are 6-10 years old...


Oh, of course! :tg

...No offense, cigarflip. I'm just green with envy.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

they say, patience is a virtue...


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

You should do you own experiment if you have enough of the same vitola.....label the cigars 1/. ROTT 2/. 1 week 3/. 1 month 4/. 3 months. Make sure you keep tasting notes on each. You'll prove to yourself that waiting really does make a difference.....or not.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

IHT said:


> zemekone and I were talking about this a few nights back at the shore herf.
> what better way to find out what your cigars are actually resting in than putting the hygrometer (hopefully wireless) into the actual box to get the best reading?
> i know that's more of a storage issue on how to know if your cigars are resting at the proper RH/Temps...


That is an interesting idea. I have moved mine around inside my humi to verify that the humidity is fairly equal, but never into a box. Have you tried it to see if there is much difference? Now the gears are turning. Do the varnished have any significant differences compared to nonvarnished, etc.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I usually try one after a few days in the humi. Sometimes I'll even try right off the truck. If they taste off they don't get touched again for 2-3 months. Most of the stuff I buy is also in the 6-10 year range. I have had cigars many times totally change for the better and have it take a couple months. Lot of times especially older stuff can taste flat for 2-3 months. I'm not sure why that is.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> jgros brings up an interesting point: You could throw a small hygrometer in the box and test the humidity in the immediate proximity of the cigars, and thus probably a closer reading of the humidity of the cigars than the reading of the hygrometer in the humidor. Then compare it to a box of cigars that you have in your humidor.
> 
> On a related subject: I found that on the inside of the boxes of cigars in my humidor the humidity registered a few points lower than the ambient humidity of the humidor, e.g., 62 (humidor) 59 (inside the box).


Which types of boxes have you tried it in?


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Wow thanks for reminding me, I have some to open from SEPT05


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> That is an interesting idea. I have moved mine around inside my humi to verify that the humidity is fairly equal, but never into a box. Have you tried it to see if there is much difference? Now the gears are turning. Do the varnished have any significant differences compared to nonvarnished, etc.


Well, after about 20-30 minutes in each type of box in my humi, the difference is minimal if any. They all have been in there a while though.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> Which types of boxes have you tried it in?


BBF SLB & BRC SBN. Both about 3pts lower, which is not much lower, but because I keep the ambient at about 62 usually, I dialed it up to about 64-65 to help make up the difference. I'll check again and see if that has worked in the last couple of weeks since I did it.


----------

